
I was a senior sysadmin implicated by my boss for a dozen federal crimes – AMA - akrulino
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/ero9na/i_was_a_senior_sysadmin_implicated_by_my_boss_for/
======
utf_8x
Archived post:
[https://www.removeddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/ero9na/i_was_...](https://www.removeddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/ero9na/i_was_a_senior_sysadmin_implicated_by_my_boss_for/)

